# Tools - image transfer



## terri (Sep 25, 2003)

Polaroid 669 film, image transfer.   This is a display on the side of a hardware store in a small town in north Georgia.   Old farm tools, I'm guessing...?    I posted this in test, but thought I'd move it here so I could describe it.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 25, 2003)

looks kinda familar...what small town in north georgia are you talking about it? Cool piccy though!


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2003)

Hiya, Mark!   It wasn't Helen, I do know that.      I am embarrassed to say the name escapes me at the moment - driving along Hwy 52, which kind of runs east-west.   There're a dozen little towns along that stretch, it kind of winds through the hills up there, and I stopped in several of them when I saw something interesting.


----------

